# My first attempt with the 5d III and shooting 60fps



## eyeflip (Apr 9, 2012)

so this is my very first video i shot with the 5d, and i decided to try out the 60fps since i didn't have it on the mark II. however there were a couple issues that i ran into:
1. shooting by myself, it was a lil difficult to know what i was shooting and if it was infact in focus
2. the editing got big, i ended up with a 30 gb video cuz i didn't know what formats to use.
3. i should have used better lighting.
4. twixtor and the smoke didn't really mix so i had to just use just regular slow motion

Smoking With a Canon 5D Mark III TEST HD

anyways, this was my first attempt, and i can't wait to get some time to actually start doing some cool stuff, because the one thing that I've learned is that this camera can do a lot, if the results aren't great that falls on me...


----------

